# How much Drywall compound do I need



## Ron6519

I use about 1, 5 gal tub for every 5 sheets.
Ron


----------



## bjbatlanta

It depends on the job. If it is cut up into a lot of rooms, you'll have a lot more angles to finish than just one or two big rooms. If there is a lot of corner bead (say for soffits/chases to hide HVAC, etc.) it will take more than just a flat ceiling. Are we talking 70 sheets of 8' or 12' board?? that will make a difference. And I don't use boxes, I use buckets. Buckets have more in them than boxes. The bags contain setting type compound which doesn't shrink as much as ready mix, costs less than a bucket, but doesn't make 5 gallons. If you don't use it all in the allotted time, you have to throw it away. All that said, when I have an average job stocked, I generally order a bucket of mud for every 1000 sq. ft. of drywall and throw in an extra for good measure. Two extra if there's a lot of bead/angles. And this is considering professional finishing. You should get by on 3-4 cans if you're fairly good at finishing. If you're going with box mud, I think it's 4 or 4.5 gallons per box as compared to 5 per bucket. You can do the math.

Ron, I hope that was a typo. 5 gallons per 5 sheets??? You're using waaaaay too much mud, if so...


----------



## HABSFAN2006

*Age old question...*

I am going to bump this one back up. Hope someone can help, I am in the same situation presently.

I have 50 sheets, 4x8 to cover for a basement project.
I am working with 20kg tubs of CGC mud, the option was the 23kg boxes like the OP, which also wanted a pound estimate,
The previous answers were given in gallons, and I do not know how much mud weighs per gallon,

could someone please clarify this, maybe we can get an avg. weight req'd per 1000 sq ft? Or, do you contractors use a per sheet estimated weight?
(32 sq. ft)?


----------



## Willie T

I don't often give out this secret stuff, but *HERE'S* your estimator page.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Smaller jobs I just buy a 5g bucket of mud
Larger jobs I buy a few
Store isn't that far away for me

Nice calculator
But that means I have to measure :wink:


----------



## HABSFAN2006

Willie T said:


> I don't often give out this secret stuff, but *HERE'S* your estimator page.


 

Wow, great thanks for the link. I know the amount of req'd screws is right on... The amount of tape and primer is also very useful. 
Will have to wait a few weeks to see if the estimated weight of mud is correct!

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## jerryh3

Ron6519 said:


> I use about 1, 5 gal tub for every 5 sheets.
> Ron


Are you serious? Are you skim coating the entire wall?


----------



## bjbatlanta

You could glaze coat 5 sheets SEVERAL times with a 5 gallon bucket. I'm sure it was a typo....


----------



## Benaiahwannabe

That is awesome! Thanks!


----------

